# Popular Apps after "The Zipper"



## qdoggg (Jan 24, 2004)

What else are you guys doing after the Zipper?


----------



## dnemec123 (Jan 25, 2004)

Jazzed Dailymail.

(CallerID is part of the Zipper package already, isn't it?).

Dale


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

dnemec123 said:


> CallerID is part of the Zipper package already, isn't it?


yes it is

NCID.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

qdoggg said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First I wanna thank everyone on here for the great information, especially rbautch and Gunnyman... you guys are like gods.
> 
> ...


Caller ID already included. 
Check out the "OTHER FORUM" because a lot of good apps relate to subjects we can't talk about here. Do a search for "Tivo Hacking 101 for newbies" A lot of good info including other hacks." also try here


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

mfs_ftp, still chugging along after all these years.
tivotool if you've got a Mac (some earlier versions run on pc's).
EditTitle (allows some edting of dates beyond what you can do with TWP, useful for sorting).


----------

